# My new Tank in Progress



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of my new tank that I am currently in the process of creating and finishing. 

I will have better pics of the tank tomorrow that are more detailed 

Also I have included two pics of the fish that live in the tank all alone lol

Freddy and Sam

Any comments are welcome as well as suggestions.

Thanks for looking

Chris

PS The two different rock look was something new iam trying cause i like both styles but the natural look is better for the eel

Most likely i will go with the natural look but still like the black and red rocks which I will prob put in my 20 gallon so they wont go to waste


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is one of the two fish I could not put all 3 pics under one post so I had to do 3 posts; sorry for the troubles 

Chris


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

And here is Sam the Meanie (just found out he is a she but Sam also sounds good as a female name lol)

More pics to come in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

What are the demensions of the tank?


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

dont know to tell you the truth lol.


Does it at least look good LMAO


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It looks odd lol.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol well that can be good or bad then

A brief explantion would make some sense of this tank lol

I had the red and black rocks first and the only fish in the tank were the Sucker fish and two Tiger Oscars.

The two Tiger Oscars outgrew the tank so I gave them to my brother who had a 150 gallon tank so that they could live happier and healthier.

So I bought an eel and totally forgot that eels need the smooth gravel cause they like to dig themselves into the gravel. I bought 25 pounds of big smooth rocks and 10 pounds of tiny smooth rocks and mixed them together and did it to half my tank to see how it would look.

Im gonna take the red and black rocks out and put it into my 20 gallon, but I thought the look is kind of odd and out there. Something that you sure will not find every day

Also after i bought the smooth rocks the eel not use dug himself in the gravel he loves the driftwood and the rock to the left and in wood in the middle. 

At least it gives it a natural look LOL


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

May I suggest getting some redhook silver dollars?


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

what kind of fish are those?

any reason beyond getting those fish?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well they'll work with what you have and go with your oddball themed tank.
They're sorta like parahnas (sp) with big red hooks on the bottom. They're
pretty cool.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting, how you used two different colored gravel, very unique.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

do they have teeth and life like pirahna (sp). I heard they are pretty dirty


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I have no idea but the wreck plants.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol well im lookin on having an oddball tank that is for sure but i also dont want alot of fish in my tank. 

I want just a couple of unique fish in there but I dont want the tank to be over crowded and polluted. 

Ending up I probably want a total of 3 max 4 fish in my tank of different kind and next month when i get my 150 gallon tank I will broaden the number to 6-7 fish. I want them to have their space and territory and be healthy


----------

